# Banks Co. Rut



## gapacman (Nov 9, 2014)

First time hunting Banks Co. when is the rut.


----------



## smoove (Nov 9, 2014)

Nov 15-20 Lived here 52 years carve it in stone


----------



## gapacman (Nov 9, 2014)

*Thanks*

will be in the woods


----------



## linefuse (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah the last three years here at my place it has been the week of Thanksgiving. So it's usually around the third or fourth week in November. However I killed a 130" 8 pointer Saturday morning that was running a young doe. But that's the only chasing we saw this weekend.


----------



## sea trout (Nov 9, 2014)

nice buck line fuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is his picture up on here somewhere?

I've seen chasin action around the 20th of nov at our place. Been steady like that for the 9 or 10 years we've lived here


----------



## linefuse (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll try and post a pic sometime today.


----------



## deerhunter15 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Banks county*

Hunted hard so far this year and have tons if a scrapes and rubs but I haven seen many deer at all. Maybe have seen 15 all season. Have good pictures and really nice bucks. But just can't get a live one to show up when I'm there hope this cold front will make them move.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 13, 2014)

It's been slow at my place here lately. I've had several 0 hunts last week. This is my third time in the woods this week. Seen a button head the first hunt, then seen a Doe still with her two little ones yesterday evening. So far this evening just a 4 or 5 pointer in the plot. Hoping something will get cranked up soon. I know of a couple good ones killed so far and two good ones that weren't found.


----------



## doubleshot (Nov 22, 2014)

Bucks chasing does in banks yet


----------



## sea trout (Nov 24, 2014)

I just hunted my banks co spot today for first time this year.
I saw 4 different weanlings this morning.
3 together then 1 loner late in the morning.
I didn't see no chasin but maybe the mamma's are busy


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't seen any chasing personally. Heard of it going on though from a few people. Killed a good sized doe Saturday AM after letting a 1.5yr old spike cruise on by looking for hot does. Her hocks were a slight yellow, nothing noting she was in rut and her milk sac was full.


----------



## smoove (Nov 24, 2014)

neighbors got couple of good bucks Thursday and Saturday Banks  - Madison Co. line chasing


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 16, 2014)

smoove your dates were correct (15th - 20th november). thats when we were able to take our best couple of deer this year.


----------

